# Got my driving license today



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

This morning I went to the RTA office at Jumeirah and after 20 minutes I walked out with a gleaming new driving license. It was a straight conversion from Canadian license. I am pretty pleased especially when I got my residence visa yesterday.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations! It's a great feeling. I like that it is gold.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Good on you!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Sweet!

Now you can join all those madmen on the road


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually I need to learn how to drive. Here are some things I lack:

1. Pushing someone off the road.
2. Never giving way to someone.
3. Honk if someone else is giving way.
4. Don't care about my lanes on round abouts.
5. Speed, get close to the other car on the fast lane and blink.
6. Don't care about anyone else around me.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Actually I need to learn how to drive. Here are some things I lack:
> 
> 1. Pushing someone off the road.
> 2. Never giving way to someone.
> ...


LOL 

Well if you'd like to take lessons from the husband then look for the white man doing steps 1-6 merrily down SZR with a slightly bored look on his face. You should also note that lessons are *free* and available *anywhere* on a road near you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> LOL
> 
> Well if you'd like to take lessons from the husband then look for the white man doing steps 1-6 merrily down SZR with a slightly bored look on his face. You should also note that lessons are *free* and available *anywhere* on a road near you



Very true!! Wait till I'm legal to drive - I've been told I'm a good driver but drive way too fast!!! My response was, get out and walk then!!

Qwertz - Do the exact opposite of what a good driver does and you'll be fine! Remember not to use the brakes - actually take them out, they'll just get in your way; keep your foot on the gas at all times, even when stopping! Mirrors should be removed - they're there for putting on your make-up and since you don't wear make up, you have no need for them. As long as you're still on the road, you're doing great - no need to drive on your side of the road and if you need to change lanes, then swerve - whoever's in the lane you want to move into, will swerve out of you way!!!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

seems like everything worked fine then - congrats !


----------



## laterriblepeste (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice! 
Good work... I just got back from the Canadian Consulate for that letter!!! and It took me 2 hours to find a freakin taxi... 
i'll put off the license thing to next week now....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Very true!! Wait till I'm legal to drive - I've been told I'm a good driver but drive way too fast!!! My response was, get out and walk then!!
> 
> Qwertz - Do the exact opposite of what a good driver does and you'll be fine! Remember not to use the brakes - actually take them out, they'll just get in your way; keep your foot on the gas at all times, even when stopping! Mirrors should be removed - they're there for putting on your make-up and since you don't wear make up, you have no need for them. As long as you're still on the road, you're doing great - no need to drive on your side of the road and if you need to change lanes, then swerve - whoever's in the lane you want to move into, will swerve out of you way!!!


...and watch out for speed 'hills' they just jump out at you - honest guv


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...and watch out for speed 'hills' they just jump out at you - honest guv


Those pesky hills. We need to write to the government. They're are out of control!


----------

